# Fancybox - Einstellungen



## nextmen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei konkrete anliegen zu Fancybox - in der Foto-Gallerie Einstellung zum durchklicken

Zum einen wollte ich fragen wie ich meine Bilder in einen weißen Rahmen fassen kann...habe schon ein wenig in der css ausprobiert aber nicht das richtige gefunden.

GANZ WICHTIG: das richtig störende ist, dass ich beim weiterklicken auf nächste bild (links oder rechts) auf dem darauffolgenden bild ein unschöner gepunkteter rahmen zu sehen ist und auch nicht mehr weggeht...
ich denke es ist eine falsche einstellung im style.css bin mir aber nicht sicher.
vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine idee wie ich diesen rahmen entfernen oder durchsichtig bekommen kann!

mfg
nextmen


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

die Bilder werden in der Fancybox doch schon von einem weißen "Rahmen" umfasst, der in diesem Regelblock mit der Hintergrundfarbe erzeugt wird:

```
div#fancy_inner {
        position: relative;
        width:100%;
        height:100%;
        border: 1px solid #BBB;
        background: #FFF;
}
```

Und von einem gepunkteten Rahmen kann ich in dem Beispiel "Image gallery" nichts erkennen, wenn ich in der Galerie vor- und zurücknavigiere.

mfg Maik


----------



## nextmen (22. Oktober 2009)

danke der weiße rahmen hat sich damit erledigt!

habe jetzt raus wann dieser gepunktete rahmen auftritt...
ist ne browser-sache. unter IE alles gut, Problem taucht nur unter firefox auf.
jemand ne idee wie man das ändern kann?

mfg


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch  in meinem Standardbrowser Firefox kann ich keinen gepunkteten Rahmen in der Fancybox entdecken.

mfg Maik


----------

